# Broken Heater.....



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section or not but i just got my new 5-6" Gold Piranha everything was going fine until my heater broke about an hour ago(to late to go to the store)my son said he say the fish "flashing"off some rocks,but i watched for like 15 minutes and didnt see him doing it.Do you guys think he will be alright till tommorrow??I heard Piranhas are pretty tough.I will be at the store as soon as it opens.Thanks.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

but him in like a strainer in another tank thats has a heater ?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

As long as your temperature doesn't drop below 15 Celsius they'll be fine


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I Can Mate said:


> but him in like a strainer in another tank thats has a heater ?


A Strainer ? Its a Fish , not Pasta lol.

He'll be fine until the morning , i've had tanks with no heaters sitting at 23 . its not the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

He made it fine,he is hanging around the new heater now.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

They are hardy dude. 
U'll be fine for a week without a heater.
Unless u live in alaska


----------

